# ***Various aquarium items for sale!! Need gone soon!!***



## FishandBirdLover

Various aquarium items for sale!

*Aquarium Misc:*

Aquarium conditioner sample pack 2$










PM If you would like anything. Plus shipping.

Pay using PayPal.

*May have more items in the future. 

Need gone.

PS: willing to trade for shrimp, java fern, moss balls, nerite snails, and/or mystery snails


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Anyone?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I buy and sell a lot of stuff online. FWIW, here are some of my thoughts:

How do you want to be paid?

What shipping method? Priority? Economy? First Class?

Prices are high for used. I'd suggest you research what the plants were new and sell for half. You might even do better selling as a package with either free or $5.00 Economy shipping. 

The sample + shipping would total around $7.00. You can buy 50 ml Prime for $6.00 and free shipping on eBay.


----------



## Seqathe

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Prices are high for used.


I think this might be part of why there might not be any inquiries. I got a tall and realistic looking silk plant for $3 that was new from a LFS before I decided to only go with live plants; so I think reducing them to make the price competitive to actually new prices might help.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Prices lowered.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Seqathe said:


> I think this might be part of why there might not be any inquiries. I got a tall and realistic looking silk plant for $3 that was new from a LFS before I decided to only go with live plants; so I think reducing them to make the price competitive to actually new prices might help.


At my LFS, the sell 3 plants together for 15$.


----------



## Seqathe

FishandBirdLover said:


> At my LFS, the sell 3 plants together for 15$.


Oh wow, it's funny how different things must be from one location to another. I can get two large and live plants for that here, and three silk plants for $9-10.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

FishandBirdLover said:


> At my LFS, the sell 3 plants together for 15$.


Sadly, like cars and RVs, as soon as they leave the store most new items are worth half what one paid for them. Not sure anyone would pay for a sample since those can be gotten for free.

Hope lowering the prices a bit helps. Noting how many have visited your thread will give you an idea if you're in the range. You could do OBO (Or Best Offer) for all.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

This thread can be closed now, @BettaloverSara


----------

